# Lamar Justice boots



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey I got these boots at the end of the season last year for $90 "Lamar Justice" brand here's a link to a pair selling on amazon.com MY BOOTS there going for super cheap because they only have size 7/8 & it's july! =) But does anyone know anything about them..? I'v only heard good things.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Lamar makes pretty basic beginner stuff. It's probably fine if you're just starting out. It won't last for very long though. I think most of their stuff shows some bad wear after a season. After two seasons, you'll probably need new stuff. I've known Lamar stuff to break after just a couple trips, but I think it depends on how hard you ride it.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Ya I figured hey as long as there comfy & keep my feet warm =) we'll see how it goes.


----------

